# Bearer of the faith



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Dramatis personae 

the Word Bearers legion
Lorgar- primarch of the word bearers
Erebus- first chaplain of the word bearers
Marik- dark apostle of the word bearers and leader of the Word Bearers on lastre V
Keriusa- first acolyte of Marik
Ishtia- leader of the XII coterie
Zelias- leader of the VI coterie
Theis- daemon host of chaos undivided

the Imperial Fists chapter
Lysander- first captain and leader of the Imperial Fists on lastre V
Captain Argus- captain of the 5th company and Lysanders second in command
Seargent Praxus- leader of a contingent from the 9th company
Seargent Nargius- leader of a contingent from the 8th company
Librarian Anthius- lead psyker of the imperial fists on lastre V
Scout seargent Lethius- leader of a scout contingent 


chapter one: a sacred mission

"From the fires of Betrayal onto the blood of revenge we bring the name of Lorgar, the Bearer of the Word, the favored Son of Chaos, all praise be given to him. From those that would not heed we offer praise to those who do, that they might turn their gaze our way and gift us with the Boon of Pain, to turn the Galaxy red with the blood, and feed the hunger of the Gods." - excerpt from the three hundred and forty first book of Lorgar

A loud chanting noise filled one of the many accursed chapels on the daemon world of Sicarus as the five hundred Word Bearers of the Damned host of Dark apostle Marik chanted the many verses of the 341st book of Lorgar. Leading the hymns was a huge marine in a ancient suit of tactical dreadnaught armour, his bald head was covered in a black script taken from the book of Lorgar itself, his twin lightening claws outstreched and wrapped around two altars each holding a ancient script. This marine was Marik, Leader of the Damned host and veteran of the great crusade and the war on Terra he had only three thousand years ago rose too the rank of Dark apostle, and he he had since purged hundreds of worlds in name of Lorgar and thus was one of the most renowned Word Bearers too ever set foot on Sicarus and utterly devoted too bringing the holy word too underserving worlds in name of not only Lorgar but also chaos undivided. 

First chaplain Erebus and a honour guard of fifty Word Bearers in tactical dreadnaught armour marched through the hall ways of the chapel, his bald head like Marik adorned with tattos of the words of Lorgar himself, he had helped mastermind the horus heresy, stealing the Anatheme, a sword like object from the xeno allied Interex that would be used by the corrupted Eugen Temba too lay the warmaster low thus begining his corruption by the forces of chaos, he had been present when the corpse emperor had boarded the vengful spirit and defeated the accursed primarch and had escaped back too the eye of terror with Lorgar. 

Marik continued his sermon even as the first chaplain and his powerful honour guard entered and walked down between the two blocks of Word Bearers, the honour guard each taking a position around the huge room, Erebus walked over too the Dark apostle and grabbed him on the shoulders saying "brother it has been too long", Marik nodded and continued too speek this time Erebus held up his hand and all chanting stopped, no one wanting too anger him, Marik stepped back and Erebus said "leave this place", in one movement every single marine stood and spun on their heel and began too file out of the room until only the first chaplain and Marik remained, they both looked at each other and the first chaplain said "Marik i come here by the hand of Lorgar himself he has asked me too give you this" he handed Marik a ancient scroll and the Dark apostle unrolled it.

Written on it in the hand writting of the primarch himself was orders too retrieve a sword named the bane that was said too have been wielded by the warmaster himself during the great crusade, a series of corordinates were etched onto the scroll along with the name lastre V, this brought back a memory of a campaign where the Word Bearers had fought side by side with the Luna wolves against a mockery of the space marines and where Horus had lost his sword too a enemy commander, knowing what he had been asked Marik set off without saying a word, knowing that the battleship, enduring night would be ready too carry the Damned host onto the anvils of war.

please comment


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Good work DA I thoroughly enjoy reading your fluff well done mate look forward too seeing more. JD


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

chapter two: distress call


Darnath Lysander. First captain of the honourable Imperial fists stood with Captain Argus of the fifth company onboard the bridge of the battleship, Hand of Dorn. The huge bridge was full of chapter serfs and every now and again a huge yellow armoured astartes, the entire bridge was in havoc as the serfs worked as hard as they could to get the Hand moving. 

Librarian Anthius sat, cross legged in his quarters, his eyes closed. He let his long hair flow down over his scarred face not caring about it, his armour was placed on a rack nearby, a long robe covering his body. He sought out a whisper in the warp that the large force of Imperial Fists had been assembled too find it after it was revealed too be a ancient distress signal used by their chapter during the great crusade, as he searched something evil touched his mind and he roared in pain as a ancient inhabitant of the warp ripped his soul asunder and began too use Anthius as a avater in the material realm. 

Seargent Praxus led his twenty devastators from the ninth company out of their thunderhawk, he drummed his fingers of the hilt of his ornate powersword, his battle brothers closely following as a squad of tactical marines from the fifth compnay led by a hulking astartes from the first company unloaded a nearby thunderhawk full of equipment. 

Scout seargent Lethius stalked along a lower deack, his long combat blade drawn. He huddled into a small crawlspace as a pair of his scouts walked past, he waited a few seconds before pulling himself out and following them off down the corridor, as he drew nearest one he rapped his free hand around the mans throat and pulled him back imitating a death.The second spun and in a flash kicked Lethius in the chest, the seargent punched upwards and struck the man in the chin sending him falling too the floor in a crumpled heap, Lethius looked at the injured man and said "this exercise is over" before picking him up and placing him over his shoulders.

Brother seargent Nargius checked over his equipment as his squad sparred in the training cages, he looked up for a moment in time too see brother Emanuel take down brother Gefrey, he luaghed as the latter tripped his brother up and punched him in the chest, he looked back at his lightening claw and began too polish it as the rest of his squad trained.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Chapter three: Planetfall

Marik marched along the embarkation deck of the _enduring night_ a group of his warriors from the VI coterie led by Zelias flanked him, each one carrying a ancient chainsword and boltpistol, leathery wings were folded into their backs, Zelias himself walked alongside Marik his sickening white skin glowing in the dark green lights of the embarkation deck, his huge black eyes scanning the other members of the Damned Host as they boarded their Dreadclaws. 

Keriusa. First acolyte of Marik stood with the veterans of the XII coterie in their Dreadclaw, their Terminator armour marked with the foul Sigils of chaos. Brother Ishtia was opposite Keriusa chanting a verse from the book of Lorgar, Ishtia usually commanded the XII coterie but on this day he had given Keriusa the honour of leading the veterans into combat. 

Marik looked at the Damned Hosts last remaining Stormbird, its bulky chassis able too carry up too one hundred marines, assembled on the deck in front of it was thirty other Word Bearers each one a veteran from the great crusade and some of Marik's most loyal brothers, he placed his most distrusted marines under the command of his first acolyte, Keriusa. Marik looked upon the assembled marines and smilled exposing a line of sharpened teeth before throwing his arms into the air and shouting "too war!".

Keriusa grinned as his Dreadclaw accelarated towards the planet below, Ishtia was still reciting the book of Lorgar but now at a more rapid pace, the other Word Bearers had joined in and it had now become a low moaning sound against the noise of the Dreadclaw's engines, a countdown sounded 5....4....3....2....1.... as the Dreadclaw buried itself into a building. 

Marik sat in one of the seats onboard the Stormbird as it left the embarkation deck and entered the dark void of space. The assembled Word Bearers on the Stormbird were seated, each one doing final checks on their armour and weapons as the sky below began too light up as Imperial gun pits spun too life in response too the servants of chaos. 

Keriusa roared as he ripped out of the Dreadclaw, they came out onto a ground floor room that was full of tables and chairs, in the corner crying was a young man who Ishtia shredded with his lightining claws, there was a spray of blood and Ishtia ripped the dead mans head off and clipped it too his waist. A platoon of PDF troopers had formed up outside along with twenty arbites, Keriusa laughed and stomped forwards, he smashed out of the large window at the front of the cafe and charged the PDF troopers who began too faltar, they began too flee as the rest of the terminators followed their leader, a few turned and began too fire at the accursed Word Bearers only too be cut down seconds later. 

Marik calmly stepped out of the Stormbird on onto a blood soaked plaza, where fifty other Word Bearers utterly devoted too him were assembled. The assembled forces had been Marik's closest followers during the Horus Heresy and had stood with him on Terra during the final days, these ninety warriors were considered some of the most brutal and respected warriors within the Damned host. Marik knew each of thr assembled marines personally and knew each ones strength and weaknesses. 

Keriusa watched as another Dreadclaw slammed into the road infront of the fleeing PDF troopers, sending broken bodies and stone flying through the air. The Dreadclaw opened and eight Word Bearers charged out, the PDF troopers were caught between the two forces and soon cut down. Keriusa was pleased too see that a Word Bearer named Theis was leading the squad, both marines had served together on Terra and had grown a bond of brotherhood even though Theis was often taken over by the daemon who shared his body.


----------

